# Painting new gal. gutters copper



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is a new one for you all. I have a job where the home has steel a steel bay roof and roof valleys that are steel painted to look copper, so they will not get that patina real copper gets. The customer wants and old world style of gutters and downspouts that only come in galvanized or real copper (which would get that patina look and then not match the roof areas). So my job is to paint the gutters to look like copper, metallic and all. So far this is my plan:

1. Wipe down gutters with xylol to remove all grease.
2. Prep gutters with a liquid that will etch the galvanized metal to accept finish better.
3. Spray one or two coats of Benjamin Moore Metal and Wood enamel (acrylic) tinted to approximate copper color.
4. Spray 2 coats of Modern Masters Metallic Copper Paint (going to have to blend this color my self using their off the shelf golds and copper colors)

5. Spray 2-3 coats of a clear acrylic finish (leaning toward Graham's gloss ceramithane right now).

6. This will all be done prior to installation and hopefully the installers will not screw it up too badly.

Another option: this would have to be sprayed on site on saw horses. Since there is no spray booth available and given the toxicity of automotive paints, I am guessing that would not be an option?

Any thought, comments, or concerns?

Thanks

DeanV


----------



## Maritimer (Oct 31, 2020)

Is painting the gutters an option? They are new and I would like to do myself before installation as the gutter company does not provide this colour. I want them to look as close to real copper as possible. Any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

